# If I ever were to sink one... 10ft G3



## sixgun86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I sold my boat and came across this 09' 1032 G3. Smallest but newest boat I ever owned. Don't think I've ever been in a 10' jon before. Last night was the first time and with the 6hp on the back at times it seems a bit sketchy to say the least. I've got only a couple inches above the water line at the stern. My fishing buddy is coming over later and we are going to pile in and see if this rig will support the both of us and the motor. I must say, with me and the 6hp it moves. Very fast little boat. Downside, I could foresee the stern taking on water if a big boat came by, taking it out in the bay and anchoring wrong, or just a plain ol' bad day.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice little jon you got there, would really suck to get stuck out in the middle of the lake or even worse river. Bailers or pumps are a beautiful thing my friend! just keeper topside up and you'll be fine lol


----------



## JMichael (Jan 30, 2012)

You could probably gain some relief if you moved that fuel tank to a more forward location.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jan 30, 2012)

It definitely needs some weight up front. On the two highest tilt adjustments it starts to porpoise once planed out! Never thought I'd ever see that 6hp do that :mrgreen: I've got a battery that I'll be putting in it shortly and will have it up front to help keep it down. I found out G3 makes a 1036... That would have been perfect! Higher sidewalls, stronger transom, Adds 100lbs to max weight. 

Issues, 32" floor... Huge difference over standard 36". Standing up period is an art. The Sidewalls are very short, almost 4-6" than normal jon's. The transom isn't very strong. If I do decide to keep it I will have to beef it up. In addition add some flotation pods to help keep the stern from sagging. I'll figure out today when I take it out during the day light with some weight up front if it's worth doing.. It's nice owning something so new, in addition something I don't need another motor or trailer for as well. 

If I do keep this thing possibility of sinking it in 6mo time, 50% w/o pods. No lie. Plus side average depth is 7ft.

* Just got off the phone w/ my welder in ref to pods, " Sure we could do that, bring it on by." This guy did a t-top for $150 that turned out awesome. Hmmmmm.... Need to measure how much room I have now to see if they are even possible w.o. hitting the prop. Thinkin the cav plate is below the hull so just the mid section will be the issue.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 30, 2012)

lol dude i would laugh so freaking hard, i can see you 6mo from now posting " Yep i told you guys i'd sink her! Dammit i never tell a lie! "


----------



## JMichael (Jan 30, 2012)

Even small pods would probably be enough to offset the motor weight. That should be a great help by it's self. I'd love to have something about that size for weaving in and out of the cypress trees when I go searching for those bream and crappie.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 30, 2012)

DUDE! its sad iv been in the north for 4 years and not once have i heard some one talk about bream, no one knows what they are here i miss fishing them i spent so much of my childhood fishing bass and bream... 



JMichael said:


> Even small pods would probably be enough to offset the motor weight. That should be a great help by it's self. I'd love to have something about that size for weaving in and out of the cypress trees when I go searching for those bream and crappie.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm telling you, strong possibility. I'll even predict how this will happen. 



> Out in the bay, Fishing the reef. The wind picks up. Too much weight in the back pushes the stern dangerously close to the water line. A white cap comes out of no where and water rushes over the transom and rear gunnel's. The addition of 10 gallons pushes the rear of the boat dangerously close to water line. As I turn to fight the flood I put more weight towards the rear of the boat. Another wave comes in.. This time it's enough to keep the boat from re-emerging. It fills the hull cavity in less than 10 seconds and goes below the water line.
> 
> Swimming to shore 1/4mile out in the dark. I can see the lights of the houses. It is cold and I keep wondering when I will touch bottom. Once I'm hundred feet out Im able to wade to the shore. I empty my pockets. Drenched Benjamin's and a phone that is no longer "smart" I walk to the nearest house. No one is home. I go to the road. On my third attempt to hitch they tell me there is no way I'm getting in soaked. I can use the phone. I call my Ol lady and she comes to get me. She is speechless. Not that she is worried, but pissed off I wasn't spending time with her and now even more so additional time away is required to retrieve the boat.
> 
> ...



I'll post a vid tomorrow of today's run. Tell'n ya... This thing hauls. It's the sketchy Baby speed boat!


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jan 30, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> I sold my boat and came across this 09' 1032 G3. Smallest but newest boat I ever owned. Don't think I've ever been in a 10' jon before. Last night was the first time and with the 6hp on the back at times it seems a bit sketchy to say the least. I've got only a couple inches above the water line at the stern. My fishing buddy is coming over later and we are going to pile in and see if this rig will support the both of us and the motor. I must say, with me and the 6hp it moves. Very fast little boat. Downside, I could foresee the stern taking on water if a big boat came by, taking it out in the bay and anchoring wrong, or just a plain ol' bad day.


Hey, I have that exact same motor on my 12' semi v. I love it! I presently have been putting the gas tank and battery in front of me at my feet. This next season I intend to move stuff forward even more. I fish small lakes and rivers mostly, and I stay off the water on weekends when the idiots are out, so I haven't been too worried about getting swamped.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats freakin awesome lol :lol: 



sixgun86 said:


> I'm telling you, strong possibility. I'll even predict how this will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope that little thing has flotation built in, which is what that boat in the story SHOULD HAVE HAD. A lot of people could not swim a 1/4 mile, most people as a matter of fact could not. No excuse for not having level flotation in a small boat.

I found 3 people treading water on the Illinois river one day who swamped a small (maybe 10ft) jon boat on a windy day, all 3 grabbed the side of my boat and we motored to shore, I went back 2 times and got their boat / motor, couple tackle boxes, fuel can and depth finder.

Tim


----------



## richg99 (Jan 30, 2012)

IF you keep it...( I woudn't) how about a tiller extension?

R


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd keep the damn thing, sounds like a blast!! take it down by orange beach under the bridge on the bayside and start jumping some of the wakes from the bigger boats!... " IM KIDDING!! " but seriously though i'd keep it dude it's perfect for the bay's and in the channels

Thats why i love my boat it will float fully loaded in about 8 inches of water, i do kinda wish it was bigger just over all so i could fit more gear and people in it but theres nothing wrong at all with a tiny tin


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 30, 2012)

I recently saw a pic or video of a small jon boat like that where a guy added PVC tubes to the sides for stability. Looked kinda weird but I guess it would keep it afloat. 


here it is 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANoSwwITLXY&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL22B8202301C604BE

interesting idea


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 30, 2012)

JasonLester said:


> I recently saw a pic or video of a small jon boat like that where a guy added PVC tubes to the sides for stability. Looked kinda weird but I guess it would keep it afloat.
> 
> 
> here it is
> ...





Yep, kinda like this:






When I first built my jetboat, I fabricated these from 10 inch aluminum irrigation pipe (.050" wall thickness) They were pressurized at 15 PSI.








The reason they're not still on the boat is because there is no bow rise built into the hull of the boat. As a result, the front end of the sponsons is not upturned, like you would see on a zodiac or a RIB. So, when it's sitting in the water, it doesn't look right. Nor does it function as intended....




The Duracraft hull does have a natural bow flare, which directs water away from the boat when you hit waves. But, with the sponsons on there, when you hit a wave, it basically allows the water to go up and over the bow, filling the boat full of water. After taking a roller across the bow one day coming back through the inlet, and the boat being knee-deep in water, I removed the sponsons from the boat. 

That, and the fact that they were .050" thick, means every time I bumped a dock, the tube would flex, and a big chunk of paint would flake off, making it look like crap, and constantly needing touch-up work.

Besides, with 1 1/2" thick polystyrene foam in the floor and in the gunwales, as well as having 4 bilge pumps on board that can pump over 2500 GPH, or roughly 30 GPM, I figure there's really no need for the sponsons.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 30, 2012)

Wicked


----------



## sixgun86 (Jan 30, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> Wicked




And I finally find a local!! James, Lets go drown this thing at the pass... No finding it will poles down there! Couple miles out in the gulf by the time I get a ride home, lol.

I got my fishing buddy over today, big fella. The two of us took a spin in the creek, north perdido bay and the boat did okay.. Not very fast but fishable. I took the boat to my welder and he is charging me $45 a pod. Hope to have it back by the weekend. These should make a drastic difference. Pics as soon as the boat comes back. Didn't have time to make a vid today unfortunately. Had an air leak on my fuel line and didn't have any clamps. One hand was steering while the other was pumping. Sketch x2. Will make one upon it's return.

*
On second thought.... Maybe I should sink it for Tinboat research. Does the foam under the benches really keep it off the bottom? Good time to make bets! Keep in mind it will have pods.

If 5 people post SINK IT. I'll do it. *

*Fine print. Only the hull. No motor or electronics. In shallow water so I can retrieve it easily.


----------



## Sharpix (Jan 30, 2012)

Its very entertaining to read this thread  I remember myself thinking the same stuff youre dealing with.

Mine is a 12' 32", a little tippy and plain insecure for standing fishing. We actually fabricated two 15" side pods with cone ends, just like hawaian kayaks, installed at the side of the jonboat. They had two 3 feet "arms", and had clamps attached to the side of the boat. Then, by installing a rope from a soldered ring to the pod, routed under the boat and tied to the opposite side paddle holder hole, make the pods pull downward giving stupid amounts of stability.

The left pod had its 2 arms like kayaks, and a rope going underneath to the opossite side paddle hole, was the key for having 4 people feeling somewhat secure for four people.... this was decades ago.

I still have the thing. The last time i used it was like 6 months ago. But then we recently purchased a new bigger boat, a Lowe Roughneck R1760 with a 60hp 4 stroke.

More security for everyone, and capable to haul 6 persons easily (rated for this). I finally stopped breaking my head thinking how the hell could i make the 12' safer!


----------



## sixgun86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought about pods but wasn't sure how to make and attach them. You wouldn't by chance have any pictures of your setup?? I saw a roughneck at the welding shop, that was a serious boat. I tried picking it up, 1448, what a solid boat. It was there because a couple of the braces had split in the middle. Wrote down his number and have been trying to see if he wanted to sell it... No answer :twisted:


----------



## JMichael (Jan 30, 2012)

*SINK IT*, but only if you want to for your own peace of mind and research. :mrgreen: If both benches and that front section are filled with foam, my money is on it floating with the rails just a few inches above the water. I wouldn't be surprised if you could even stand up in it afterwards. It probably won't be the very steady but with that much foam it should stay up. I've seen home made boat docks floated with surprisingly little foam, and I'm talking about some heavy duty wood structures.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 31, 2012)

Sink it...sounds like some good harmless fun.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 31, 2012)

Sink It...justget video...lol :LOL2:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL thats freakin awesome dude, yeppers i cant wait to get back down there and leave this frozen tundra called minnesota! one more year WOOHOO!


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 31, 2012)

Yah, video is a must.


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 1, 2012)

I built a dry dock yesterday for the boat down by the water using scrap lumber. Not very pretty but sturdy enough to last as long as I own this setup. Took the boat to the Welder Mon night so when it comes home I'll post some pictures up of both the pods and the dock. It has been unusually hot this winter. As soon as the next warm day comes I'll take the boat out and pull the drain plug on it. Will have the cam rolling and will post it up. If these pods are truly water tight I think it won't sink, but I could be wrong. They are roughly 8"x8"x20". Hopefully they aren't too long...


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 1, 2012)

It's 30 here today and gloomy..... lol thats a MILDDDDDDDDD winter here!




sixgun86 said:


> It has been unusually hot this winter....


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 1, 2012)

There were people skiing behind a boat last weekend here at the house. :shock:

This week low's of 50's, high's of 70's.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep betcha they'er the snow birds, hows the fishing since the oil spill did any of it make it back in the channel ?


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 1, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> There were people skiing behind a boat last weekend here at the house. :shock:
> 
> This week low's of 50's, high's of 70's.



Our winter here in SC has been the same. But our water temp is a bit cold for skiing, it's about 55 right now. But, being that cold, it's crystal clear, like 6 feet of visibility. I wish it was like that in the summer. 
Usually, in the summer, visibility here is about 6 inches, if you're lucky.


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 1, 2012)

No way it will sink with all that foam under the benches plus the pods. Of course you need to pull the plug and then stand in the middle of the boat saluting the video camera. :lol: 
Tim


----------



## JMichael (Feb 2, 2012)

With the pods on there I doubt the stern will go down very much, unless you stand in the back. It will be very interesting to see though.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah I want to see it before pods.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 2, 2012)

Ooh and then you could do an after test, too.


----------



## Aaron Lariscy (Feb 2, 2012)

In boy scouts we had to swamp a canoe and then get the water back out and paddle it back to shore. It's really not that hard to do at all...


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 3, 2012)

Unfortunately I will only be able to do this with the pods. The boat is finished and am having a buddy pick it up while he is in town since I'm stuck working doubles all week/end. Pics of the weld work shorty. Won't get a chance to paint it over until Sat/Sun night.

Pics of my Ghetto dry dock for now. Firstly it was built with scrap wood, an old rusty winch, on a muggy knat (noseeum*) infested afternoon. I had two ladder sections from previous dock and built the top section with the winch this past weekend. Don't let this reflect upon the quality my workmanship, very little thought or effort (an hour) went into this but she is sturdy. If I do keep this boat for the summer which I doubt it will receive a proper parking. If she runs like a champ with these pods maybe even a trailer! 

The ramp collapsed on me last summer so it's pretty much out of commission right now. You can see where the winter high tide is by the stains on the lower section. Winter low tide in pic. Summer high tide will almost completely submerge the first section. Hopefully it's long enough to keep it out of the water during the summer. The land lord wants to fill the ramp with sand instead of repair it... #-o


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well the boat is back.. Cost $90 for the pods installed. Would have preferred them run parallel to the boat but I didn't specify and it probably would have added to the price. Looks like there were some issues with blow through that had to be built up. Filled it with water, no leaks. If they function the way I hope then this mod will be worth every penny. If not then I just wasted my money and made a new boat ugly. If I get enough time tonite I'll run the boat. It sure would be nice if it will plane without additional weight up front and keep the stern from coming too close to the waterline now. Time will tell.

Paint soon! * G3 painted these boats Desert brown which matching it is an issue, closest dealer is hour and half away... Luckily I've got some family headed this way monday and there is a dealer on the way. Two can's of DB enroute! $9 a piece.

I should clean the bottom of the hull...


----------



## Leelatt (Feb 3, 2012)

does anyone know if a boat with foam under the mid and back bench plus the front will float even if it's filled with water? I've heard conflicting things, I bought a tracker 1542 (no motor currently, just a TM) one of the guys at the local lake said that if it were to flood or start to go under, the foam under the seats would keep the boat floating about an inch above the water, whereas I've heard from other people that it will sink to the bottom but the foam will help in bringing it up by giving it buoyancy is there any definite answer on this? that's why I'm curious to see what happens when you sink yours.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 3, 2012)

It's always been my understanding that mfg's installed enough foam to keep the boat afloat and then some. Doing the math on the cubic inches of foam in my boat and how many gallons of water that would displace tells me mine should easily keep my boat and motor afloat.


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 3, 2012)

When I pull the plug on mine I'll add some weight to the boat to simulate a motor/tank/etc.. There is foam under each seat on this boat. Even the very front bench. Unfortunately I think the pods on the back are going to play a big role on keeping the boat, or at least the stern afloat. If the Middle bench seats sub merges then it would be safe to say most boats won't hold at the water line.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 4, 2012)

Those pods are kick ass! My first boat was a 10 footer, and it made me nervous to say the least. I was never comfortable standing up in it.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 4, 2012)

DUDE! those things are freakin long as hell! whats the measurments on it ? And dont you dare complain about the nats an humidity brotha i love it!!! lol


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 4, 2012)

These "Noseeum's" are like miniature mosquito's. They are awful and bug repellent rarely works. If there is no breeze these things eat you alive and when they bite it will make you stop. The worst is the horse fly's in late fall. They are terrorists. 

The pods are 8x8x20. Since I've had doubles the past four days and have 12days on I haven't had the opportunity to try them out yet. I was cruising C-List tonight and came across an extremely clean Yamaha 5hp Long shaft. Guy brought it by my work and paid $350. Thing looks new! Don't know what I'm going to do with it yet, might try it out on the boat before attempting to re sell. Thinking in it's condition it should fetch $500+ for someone with a sail boat looking for a kicker.

I could always run a jack plate... What a wild 10' this thing would be. Pods and a Jack plate. Whats next?


----------



## JMichael (Feb 4, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> If the Middle bench seats sub merges then it would be safe to say most boats won't hold at the water line.


If my math is right, that's 11 gallons of water displaced by the pods, so it should take about 90 lbs just to sink the pods. Your foam is in the seats so the foam isn't going to provide any flotation until they start to go under. They won't reach their full potential until the seats are almost completely submerged. A lot of boats have the foam in the floors so they have the potential to ride higher in the water if they spring a leak than a boat that has it's foam in the bench seats.


----------



## 614-bass (Feb 5, 2012)

I wish i had a little boat like that for the pond behind my house, all shore line where i could launch it is eroded so i cant launch my bigger boat and id much rather be in a little john than my kayak. Cant wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 5, 2012)

90horse johnson... lol




sixgun86 said:


> What a wild 10' this thing would be. Pods and a Jack plate. Whats next?


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 6, 2012)

So I popped off the yamaha last night. Hadn't been started in months and was drained of gas. Filled it on up, turned on the choke, turned the throttle to ignition, and two pulls later it fired right up. Held a perfect idle, good stream of water. So... I decided I'm going to put the fam motor (omc 6hp) back in the garage and run this instead. Since it's a long shaft I need to mount it 4" about the transom so I'll be using some angle aluminum 2x3x3/8, stainless hardware, and I'll use 2 or 3 layers of 1/2 for the mount. Pics of 2/3's of the required materials. $15 in hardware, $10 in aluminum. Wood = free, much left over from previous builds. 

On a side note I haven't forgotten about sinking it.. Still waiting on some time off from work so I can get out there in the day light. I haven't even gotten a chance to test the pods in the water which I will be doing first before I go and install the jack plate. When I get off tonite I will be trying to do one or the other.

*Later in the night
The paint arrived tonight and the boat gunnels and pods were prepped. Tomorrow I'll prime and paint. Got the Aluminum angle on the boat. So far happy with the way it turned out. Seems to be solid and brings this long shaft 1/2 higher than where the short shaft sat which is a good thing since the water line is higher in this tin. Got a chance to take it out tonight and the pods did as intended. After paint the next step is to pull the drain plug.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 7, 2012)

Lookin good lol that is going to be so freaking uncomfy to steer dude your gonna end up installing an ape hanger for the tiller handle on there, i can see you flying across the water with one arm up as high as you can just to reach the throttle. :mrgreen:


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 1, 2012)

That looks ridiculous, it sure will be a conversation piece. In any case, that stern will never go underwater with those pods on there. Nice looking little yamaha you got there, been thinking about one like that as a kicker on my boat. 
Maybe you should figure out a way to use both motors, one mounted on each pod. That would give you the added "safety and security" of alternate propulsion in case one breaks down.
Tim


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 1, 2012)

I was hoping this thread would die off because I got a cash offer on the boat before I was able to sink it!! My intentions were good but if anyone here knows what happens to boats in my possession you'd understand. Sorry.......  

Here are the last pictures I took the day it was sold. Still had fresh paint when it was being loaded.


----------



## benjineer (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats on selling it. You will live longer. :LOL2:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 1, 2012)

Dick, that just means i get to watch you sink one of the bigger ones lol :mrgreen:


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 2, 2012)

It sucks because now I don't have anything to sink.. Got an old town but it doesn't have any foam or a drain plug. I definitely won't be sinking the feathercraft.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 2, 2012)

Feather craft...... =P~ sink her sink her sink her!! :twisted:


----------

